
A peek inside Moleskine notebooks by artists, designers, architects, etc. - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/559-a-peek-inside-moleskine-notebooks-by-artists-designers-architects-etc
======
mhb
I wouldn't have suspected video to be the optimal medium for displaying the
contents of a notebook. And I think I would have been right.

